# What kind of record can we post without Amare?



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I think we can go 30-20 without Amare. 


I think hes gonna miss atleast 50 or more. What kind of record do you think we can post without Amare?


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

We can win 35-40 win games.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

4 months would put him back in mid February as of 2/15 there will be 31 games remaining in the season. Out of the first 51 we would miss him for I say we should be able to pull off 36-15, worst case would be 30-21.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Dont get too down, I'm sure he'll be back In January, the rockets did bad for the first 3 months, and had a really bad record but then we stepped it up and ended up with 51 wins.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Borderline playoffs. Sixth seed in best case scenario.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

You guys will be fine...I think around 5th or 6th seed by the time he comes back.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Not so sure, just depends how fast his injury and his confidence recovers. He's young and if it's his first surgery in that area he should be ok, but ofcourse you never know after a major surgery - you have to get over the psychological hump that tells you to go soft on the knee for risk of reinjury... maybe for the future of his career and for the team he should take it easy this season...


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

y'all are way to optimistic. w/o amare's inside presence the other part of our offense becomes nullified b/c defenders can stay home on our outside shooters (no doubling the paint). then nash is the only one that can score off the dribble. we're in big trouble. i say if amare's out for 51 games we go 24-27 during that span. and personally, i'd shut down amare for the year. give him a LOT of time to heal. he's too important to risk.

then maybe this turns into our "david robinson is injured so the spurs get to draft tim duncan to pair together" year. we become horrible w/o amare, get a high draft pick and select another stud. crazier things have happened.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Tiz said:


> 4 months would put him back in mid February as of 2/15 there will be 31 games remaining in the season. Out of the first 51 we would miss him for I say we should be able to pull off 36-15, worst case would be 30-21.


Dude....No offense but Best case is pretty optomistic...That's a winning clip of .683 on pace for a 56 win season. Put into perspective the Suns last year with Amare, Marion, Nash, Johnson, Richardson etc....won at a .756 clip...62 wins that's only a 6 win depreciation without your best 2 wing players and leading scorer. Your Worst case scenario would have you on pace for a 48 win season.

I'd imagine Best case assuming Amare comes back in February is about 48 wins on the year, and worst case about 38 wins. Nash and Marion are good, but the rest just aren't there for the team to be much better after the depreciation in talent elsewhere on the team.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

With Kurt Thomas in the line-up rebounding wouldn't be as bad without Amare, the suns would be the same as last year, I expect Marion to be a 11 rebound per game player again, with Kurt Thomas around 8-9. And this is the area the suns really lost some games last year, easy second chance points for the other team.


Offense wise, the suns do not have a volume 3 pointer. But efficient shooters in Nash, Bell, Jackson should be "okay". The one thing the suns can do to stay afloat without a dominating big guy in Amare is simply get everyone involved in the offense. Kurt Thomas is a reliable mid range shooter, so he sorta covers Amare in that department, Marion will need more opportunities to score to make up for the rest. It all depends on Marion and Nash really to carry the offense, Thomas can do some pick and roll with Nash but wont put the other team's big guys in foul trouble.

The best scenario would be the suns beating sub par .500 teams, but ultimately losing to juggernauts in Spurs, Mavs, Heat, Pacers, Pistons and Rockets. 

The most interesting thing is, that the suns primarily played with 5-6 players last year. This year they will need to atleast 7 productive players to make up for Amare... should be interesting. Nash will be Nash.... 15/10 a game easy. Marion a typical 22/11 and Bell/Jackson/Thomas putting up 10-12 a piece. Jones, Diaw, Barbosa are all an enigma right now, if they exceed expectations I expect a good record for the suns, around the .550+ mark.


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

this is not gonna be our season...i can see that all ready. we have a chance to do well but its not gonna be like last season.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Probably 21-30. Into the lottery anyways.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

If they have a losing record, I hope they consider shelving Amare for the season, let him rest, and get some ping pongs.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

Kitty said:


> You guys will be fine...I think around 5th or 6th seed by the time he comes back.


pacific is gonna be a dogfight


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

1 Penny said:


> With Kurt Thomas in the line-up rebounding wouldn't be as bad without Amare, the suns would be the same as last year, I expect Marion to be a 11 rebound per game player again, with Kurt Thomas around 8-9. And this is the area the suns really lost some games last year, easy second chance points for the other team.


Being a Knicks Homer from way back when, and watching Kurt Thomas get worse and worse in the way he plays.... i can say this... Thomas is no Amare.

But as long as you have Nash, I know your team will put up a respectable record.

I think the Kings are now the favorite in the Pacific, because of how they are always organize, but every other team after that will be a dogfight.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Schilly said:


> Dude....No offense but Best case is pretty optomistic...That's a winning clip of .683 on pace for a 56 win season. Put into perspective the Suns last year with Amare, Marion, Nash, Johnson, Richardson etc....won at a .756 clip...62 wins that's only a 6 win depreciation without your best 2 wing players and leading scorer. Your Worst case scenario would have you on pace for a 48 win season.
> 
> I'd imagine Best case assuming Amare comes back in February is about 48 wins on the year, and worst case about 38 wins. Nash and Marion are good, but the rest just aren't there for the team to be much better after the depreciation in talent elsewhere on the team.


I know I am tryin to stay optimistic about this whole thing, that is all you can do. I am not ready to write this year off just because Amare got hurt. This team still has alot of weapons available on the floor and one the bench. Don't forget that although Amare-Nash was the highest scoring duo last season that the number 2 duo was Marion-Nash.

Marion will slide back over to PF where he was lethal last year and created so many mismatches. HIs %'s have stayed consistent over the years so I would expect his numbers in the first half to go up with more looks. 

Granted Kurt Thomas and Brian Grant do not equal Amare, but all we need them for is grabbing rebounds and some shot blocking. Any scoring they can provide is just a bonus.

While the loss of JJ and Q was a tough, Jones and Bell are quickly proving themselves in preseason and both a shooting better %'s than their predecessors. Even after last nights loss to the Jazz they are both shooting over 40% on 3 pointers.

Then there is Nash. His scoring will probably go up a bit from last year and that will be a welcome addition and he should have another MVP type season.

This team should easily break the .500 mark and get into the playoffs.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Anywhere between 45-55 wins. 55 wins is being extremely optimistic of course. I guess it all depends how guys like Bell, Thomas, and Jones play, as well as how quick of a recovery Amare can make. And when he does recover how effective he is, will also be important to the Suns success. Hopefully he returns 90-100%


----------

